# ADA WC Clearance



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there anywhere in the ada code that states the clearence required in front of a toilet. I recently picked up a lot of work changing fixtures and making everything ADA compliant. The reason I'm asking is the current flange is set 14 inches from the back off the finished tile. I have 30" from the front of my toilet to the wall. Whoever did the underground missed the mark. Its fine off the side wall at 17.5. Other than it not looking right being so far off the back wall if the 30" is enough I won't have to break up the floor. I have a barrier free book and don't know if i'm missing it. It clearly states it in my residential book. Maybe I'm just getting confused with the turning radius. :wallbash:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.ada.gov/reg3a/fig3.htm


You need CLEAR floor space, so if a sink has knee space, you're good.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

APP14 said:


> Is there anywhere in the ada code that states the clearence required in front of a toilet. I recently picked up a lot of work changing fixtures and making everything ADA compliant. The reason I'm asking is the current flange is set 14 inches from the back off the finished tile. I have 30" from the front of my toilet to the wall. Whoever did the underground missed the mark. Its fine off the side wall at 17.5. Other than it not looking right being so far off the back wall if the 30" is enough I won't have to break up the floor. I have a barrier free book and don't know if i'm missing it. It clearly states it in my residential book. Maybe I'm just getting confused with the turning radius. :wallbash:


Here, this one is better...
http://www.access-board.gov/guideli...ds/chapter-6-plumbing-elements-and-facilities

You need 66 inches from back wall to front wall, something tells me 30 inches from front of your WC to wall won't work.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Btw... Google is an incredible tool.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks. 604.3.1 is what I am looking at. Since I started this project I have googled and downloaded ada requirements. Somehow I didn't see this. This is exactly how the stall looks and thanks for explaining the clear floor space.


----------

